# Niche business or service?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone care to offer suggestions for new retiree looking for something to do in a 'niche' area? Anything that you've seen somewhere or even tried yourself, that seemed to be working or have possibilities? Wondering about something connected to the 'travel' industry (hotels, airports, the business traveler, etc. etc. ?) But WIDE OPEN to anything in any field!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a friend who travels the world picking up stem cells for a local hospital. No pay but lots of air miles.

Uber is looking for drivers.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

wow. thanks. that's a good start! anyone else?


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Are you an older man, Jargey? A friend of mine was hired to go on cruises, and dance with the older ladies on the cruise ships. I think it was just dancing - no hanky-panky....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

wendi- haha...now we're talkin'!! i am "older" I guess. I keep telling people "I'm past my best-before date." Unfortunately I was also born with 2 left feet. Thanks.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

If you have any experience in the hotel/restaurant/travel industry, you could look for opportunities as a silent shopper. Companies hire people to go in as customers and do reconnaissance; the goal is to ensure the company policies, products, and service are up to standard.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe invest in Arthur Murray classes? Could pay off well. I believe the cruise ships do not pay, just free room and board. Great life for a nomad. Also for teaching classes, like using the computer, art. music. I met a doctor who had a 3-week stint and had the evenings off.


----------



## Bobbyjohn (Jul 28, 2015)

Play the stock market, invest/buy a restaurant or hotel!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a home equity line of credit from Manulife a few years ago, they sent around an agent who seemed to be a retired gent like yourself. The work was not hard, basically making sure the house was standing, having me show some ID and sign papers.

Don't know how it pays, but the work is easy and congenial and doesn't take much training. I suppose a lot of financial institutions have similar agents.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have been a CEO, you can become of TEC Advisor, running your own group of 8-10 active CEOs. Pretty interesting work as an advisor to your group, both individually and collectively. Although I thought the work might be attractive, it did conflict with being retired. Lots of golf and spare time though. The golf was because the CEOs resented being counselled.

(I have a wall-hanging plaque showing that I was a member of TEC. I am sure I would be welcomed back if I volunteered. But it does conflict with going away for many months at a time.)


----------

